# lengua paterna



## Claudia BCN

Buenos días a todos,

Estoy actualizando mi CV y quiero hacer constar que hablo castellano con mi madre y catalán con mi padre.
es correcta la expresión LENGUGA PATERNA???


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Claudia. Si aprendiste ambas lenguas de pequeña y las hablás con fluidez, podés  decir simplemente "lenguas maternas: castellano y catalán". 
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Claudia: 

Comparto contigo la misma duda y situación. Habitualmente yo suelo decir o poner: segunda lengua. (Claro que no sé si en tu caso es así; en mi caso la lengua paterna es la segunda. Si no, la opción de Ushuaia parece muy buena). 

Saludos, 
N


----------



## Jellby

En un currículum yo haría como dice Ushuaia. Eso sí, coloquialmente puedes usar "lengua paterna" para referirte a la que te viene dada por tu padre, pero sólo si es para distinguirla de la de tu madre.


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que la cuestión es que Claudia quiere dejar constancia de que las dos lenguas las ha hablado en casa, porque si no podría decir simplemente "bilingüe catalán/español". 

Personalmente (sin saberlo a ciencia cierta), yo no veo ningún problema en usar "lengua paterna". Si no pudiéramos usarlo sería sexismo, ¿no?


----------



## Claudia BCN

En efecto hablo las dos lenguas por igual, soy bilingue. Es por ello que lo de segunda lengua no me parece que lo refleje igual.

Dado que hago enumeración de las lenguas podría poner
- castellano: lengua materna (bilingue)
- catalan : lengua materna (bilingue)
- ...
- ...
Qué os parece?

El problema con usar lengua paterna es que me han dicho que no es correcto, como dice Jellby se usa coloquialmente.


----------



## Namarne

Claudia BCN said:


> Qué os parece?


Muy bien.


----------



## Claudia BCN

Gracias Namarne!


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
La lengua materna, también llamada lengua nativa o primera lengua, es un concepto muy difícil de definir.
La mayoría de los lingüistas coinciden en que es la primera lengua que aprende una persona, aquella que se hablaba en su casa, y con la cual tiene más implicancia emocional.
Se debe entender el concepto como “lengua madre”, que no significa que es el lenguaje que hablaba tu madre, por lo tanto de “lengua paterna” nada de nada, no existe.
Para algunos lingüistas es la lengua que se aprende antes de los doce años, porque después las habilidades cambian, y todo lenguaje aprendido después de esa edad debe considerarse como segunda lengua.
Hay individuos, como tu caso, que pueden tener dos lenguas maternas, como así también los hay quienes alegan tener como lengua materna idiomas que ni siquiera hablan bien (caso típico, algunos chinos que dicen que su lengua materna es el mandarín, cuando en realidad se comunican en algún otro dialecto local)
En fin, para no hacer el cuento tan largo yo simplemente pondría “Lenguas maternas: castellano y catalán (bilingüe)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ynez

Hay quien sí lo usa en sus libros:




> El castellano de Cataluña: Estudio empírico de aspectos léxicos ...‎ - Página 78
> de Carsten Sinner - 2004 - 727 páginas
> ... influye más en la lengua de los niños catalanes y anota que la mayoría de
> los informantes de su estudio sobre lengua materna y la lengua paterna «[. ...






> La interferencia lingüística en Valencia: dirección, catalán [a] castellano ...‎ - Página 70
> de José Luis Blas Arroyo - 1993 - 180 páginas
> Algunos han advertido incluso cómo, en ocasiones, la denominación más adecuada
> debería ser la de lengua paterna, pues en determinados matrimonios ...


books.google.com

Yo soy muy práctica para estas cosas, y creo que la claridad que se expresaría diciendo "lengua materna" y "lengua paterna" no se puede expresar de otro modo. ¿Qué significa decir que tiene dos lenguas maternas? Eso lo puede decir cualquier catalán, y ella quería distinguir el hecho de que ha vivido los dos idiomas por igual en casa.

Creo que eso solo se podría decir contándolo o usando las dos palabras: "materna" y "paterna".


----------



## turi

La verdad es que no estoy muy seguro, pero ¿que pasa si la lengua la he aprendido de un primo, o de un maestro en vez de mi madre o padre?

¿Le ponemos nombres a todos?

Simple puntualización.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Naticruz

Claudia BCN said:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> Estoy actualizando mi CV y quiero hacer constar que hablo castellano con mi madre y catalán con mi padre.
> es correcta la expresión LENGUGA PATERNA???


Así lo confirma el DUE de María Moliner:

*l. paterna* La que una persona ha aprendido de su padre, por ser la propia de éste. ​ ​Saludos​


----------



## Namarne

Ynez said:


> ¿Qué significa decir que tiene dos lenguas maternas? Eso lo puede decir cualquier catalán


Yo no estoy del todo de acuerdo esta vez, *Ynez*. Justamente *Claudia BCN* y yo partimos de una misma situación inicial, con resultados diferentes. Para mí si alguien dice que su lengua materna es el castellano y la lengua paterna el catalán, entiendo que el catalán es su "segunda" lengua. Sin duda lo entiendo así porque ese es mi caso, yo no soy bilingüe (aunque tampoco el catalán es para mí como una lengua extranjera: es mi lengua paterna, una segunda lengua). Pero encuentro que no es muy preciso decir "lengua paterna", y que da lugar a confusión. En cambio si dices que eres bilingüe creo que se entiende mejor.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> La lengua materna, también llamada lengua nativa o primera lengua, es un concepto muy difícil de definir.
> La mayoría de los lingüistas coinciden en que es la primera lengua que aprende una persona, aquella que se hablaba en su casa, y con la cual tiene más implicancia emocional.
> Se debe entender el concepto como “lengua madre”, que no significa que es el lenguaje que hablaba tu madre,


Comparto lo que dice *Vampiro*.
Para decirlo con un ejemplo, imagínese a un niño nacido en Holanda, de madre rusa (y que le enseñó las primeras palabras en ruso), pero que quedó huérfano y fue adoptado y criado por un italiano (que le enseñó a hablar en perfecto italiano). ¿Cuál sería su lengua materna?

Comparto también lo que dice *Namarne*:


> En cambio si dices que eres bilingüe creo que se entiende mejor.


----------



## Ynez

A mí bilingüe me parece muy bien, Namarme, pero no explica la diferencia que la caracteriza a ella (y a ti) de la mayoría de catalanes.

Lo que sí es confuso es decir que tienes dos lenguas maternas (para mi gusto), y más en los tiempos modernos que corren.

No sé cómo hablarás catalán, pero me parece que eres muy modesto al decir que es tu _segunda lengua_. Estoy convencida de que eres bilingüe.

Me alegro mucho de saber que aparece en el diccionario, Naticruz, porque creo que es un término muy útil.


----------



## Södertjej

turissa said:


> La verdad es que no estoy muy seguro, pero ¿que pasa si la lengua la he aprendido de un primo, o de un maestro en vez de mi madre o padre?
> 
> ¿Le ponemos nombres a todos?
> 
> Simple puntualización.
> 
> Saludos, t.


Totalmente de acuerdo, el nombre "lengua materna" no significa que sea el idioma que te ha enseñado tu madre, aunque etimológicamente tenga toda la base para darle ese sentido. El mundo en el que vivió María Moliner no es ya el nuestro, donde la gente va de un país a otro, tiene padres de nacionalidades diferentes y vive en un tercer país así que creo que lo más correcto para un CV es ser lo más claro y conciso posible. El mero hecho de aportar en un CV información irrelevante o redundante es algo que también tiene su peso, negativo, claro.

Yo pondría:

Castellano/catalán: bilingüe 

En lugar de dos líneas idénticas salvo en el nombre del idioma. ¿Qué importancia tiene si aprendiste castellano con tu abuela y catalán con tu tío? La información es para que la evalúe una persona en recursos humanos, no un catedrático que realiza un estudio sociológico y para un CV lo importante es el dato del dominio de los dos idiomas, no qué familiar te lo enseñó.


----------



## Calambur

Naticruz said:


> Así lo confirma el DUE de María Moliner:
> 
> 
> *l. paterna* La que una persona ha aprendido de su padre, por ser la propia de éste. ​


También dice:
*Lengua materna.* La de un país, respecto de los naturales de él. / La que una persona ha aprendido de su madre, por ser la propia de ésta.

Según lo que he subrayado, las lenguas maternas de los catalanes serían el castellano y el catalán; y por supuesto en España hay otros casos de dobles lenguas oficiales, que todos conocen.

Acepto correcciones de mi concepto.


----------



## Vampiro

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice Södertjej respecto de que lo que importa es que quede claro el dominio de los dos idiomas.  El resto es cuestión de estilos para redactar currículums.
Y creo, si se pretende llevar el asunto más allá, que se deberían consultar estudios de lingüistas serios, no lo que dice tal o cual diccionario, que ya está más que comprobado que están llenos de errores u omisiones, en particular sobre terminología especializada.
Lo de lengua materna, ya está dicho, no debe entenderse como la lengua que hablaba o que te enseñó tu mamá, sino como tu “lengua madre”, tu lengua de origen, la primera que aprendiste, sea que te la haya enseñado un tío o la cuidadora de un orfanato.
De lo contrario caeríamos en lo que dice dice Turissa: lengua materna, paterna, tiarna, abuelarna, y así ab-vomitum
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ushuaia

Estamos hablando de términos complejos (lengua materna, bilingüismo). 

Aquí hay una definición interesante de "lengua materna": http://cvc.cervantes.es/ensenanza/biblioteca_ele/diccio_ele/diccionario/lenguamaterna.htm.

El asunto con el bilingüismo es que los lingüistas difieren en su definición, entre ellos y por supuesto con el DRAE. Yo, que nací en una familia y en un país hispanoparlantes pero domino el inglés desde pequeña, sería bilingüe para algunos (para otros, yo incluida, no).  

Como se trata de aclararles a posibles empleadores tu dominio de ambas lenguas (y no de embarcarse con ellos en una discusión acerca de teorías lingüísticas, ni de políticas de género respecto del lenguaje) , me parece que "lenguas maternas", en plural, con "bilingüe" entre paréntesis dejaría el tema más que claro para un currículum. Igual, es solo una opinión: no creo que haya UNA respuesta correcta en este caso.

Van saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Ushuaia said:


> me parece que "lenguas maternas", en plural, con "bilingüe" entre paréntesis dejaría el tema más que claro para un currículum.


Puede que en otros países sea una buena fórmula, pero en España esa redacción resultaría redundante, pues si tienes dos lenguas maternas, es evidente que eres bilingüe y, como comentaba antes, un buen contenido con una mala redacción pone al candidato en inferioridad frente a otro con un nivel similar que sí sabe vender bien su historial.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice Södertjej respecto de que lo que importa es que quede claro el dominio de los dos idiomas. El resto es cuestión de estilos para redactar currículums.
> Y creo, si se pretende llevar el asunto más allá, que se deberían consultar estudios de lingüistas serios, no lo que dice tal o cual diccionario, que ya está más que comprobado que están llenos de errores u omisiones, en particular sobre terminología especializada.
> Lo de lengua materna, ya está dicho, no debe entenderse como la lengua que hablaba o que te enseñó tu mamá, sino como tu “lengua madre”, tu lengua de origen, la primera que aprendiste, sea que te la haya enseñado un tío o la cuidadora de un orfanato.
> De lo contrario caeríamos en lo que dice dice Turissa: lengua materna, paterna, tiarna, abuelarna, y así ab-vomitum
> Saludos.


 
Exactamente. Son términos lingüísticos ridículos. 
Mis sobrinos, que se criaron en Brasil, tendrían el portugués como *lengua sirvienterna*.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> La lengua materna, también llamada lengua nativa o primera lengua, es un concepto muy difícil de definir.
> La mayoría de los lingüistas coinciden en que es la primera lengua que aprende una persona, aquella que se hablaba en su casa, y con la cual tiene más implicancia emocional.
> Se debe entender el concepto como “lengua madre”, que no significa que es el lenguaje que hablaba tu madre, por lo tanto de “lengua paterna” nada


Concuerdo con Vampiro y con ManPaisa. Lengua materna se refiere a la primera lengua que aprende una persona, y no tiene que ver nada con la lengua que habla su padre o su madre.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es un tema sobre el que he meditado mucho por mi condición de bilingüe y de lingüista.

Después de mucho sopesar y debatir el asunto, he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones:

1. El concepto de _lengua materna_ es confuso, pues está ligado a madre y familia, lo cual no es siempre el caso. Ya no digamos el concepto difuso de _lengua paterna_, que viene a completar el cuadro de la familia tradicional que, actualmente, no es el único modelo de unidad social primaria.
2. Prefiero usar la expresión _lengua propia_, y en dos sentidos diferentes: primero para designar la lengua propia de un _territorio_, la que nació allí y allí sirve para vertebrar la sociedad que la usa en un largo proceso de conservación y evolución. Esa lengua, entendida en sentido social, es la que vehicula las múltiples facetas de lo social y la que permite la transmisión cultural y sentimental entre las generaciones; segundo, lengua(s) propia(s) de un _individuo_ que es aquella(s) en la(s) que está instalado, en la(s) que piensa, siente y se comunica.
3. Dicho lo anterior, hay que especificar que los que tienen dos _lenguas de instalación_, por muy alto que sea su nivel cultural, siempre sufrirán _interferencias diglósicas_ (a mayor nivel cultural, menos interferencias), debidas al factor connotativo (sentimental) de las lenguas. En mi caso, para mi producción escrita uso siempre el gallego (excepto casos como el de este foro que no lo permite), mientras a nivel oral uso tanto el gallego como el español, normalmente dependiendo de la lengua de instalación de mi(s) interlocutor(es).

En resumen y volviendo al tema planteado, yo pondría en el currículo:
*
LENGUA PROPIA: bilingüe catalán y castellano.*


----------



## Södertjej

XiaoRoel said:


> *LENGUA PROPIA: bilingüe catalán y castellano.*


He hecho prácticas en España en el departamento de RR.HH. de una empresa muy conocida, mis sugerencias son a partir de lo que ahí pude apreciar que se busca, se aprecia y se rechaza en un CV, tanto en forma como en fondo.

Jamás he visto eso de _lengua propia_ en un CV. Por más que sea un concepto lingüístico perfecto, no olvidemos el contexto, el destinatario del texto, alguien a quien convencer de tus habilidades, y facilitarle que encuentre a la primera la información que busca; si no lo consigues te tira el CV a la papelera. 

Por todo esto no veo adecuado usar términos que no son de uso común en ese contexto y sector, por muy justificados que estén etimológicamente, cuando hay fórmulas claramente implantadas y que no son en absoluto incorrectas. Y tampoco suele ser bienvenido usar formatos poco prácticos: Lo importante son los idiomas, claramente indicados en su correspondiente apartado, por eso han de ser lo primero en mostrarse, no lo último en una línea, y por supuesto acompañados por el nivel correspondiente.


----------



## 0scar

Naticruz said:


> Así lo confirma el DUE de María Moliner:
> 
> 
> *l. paterna* La que una persona ha aprendido de su padre, por ser la propia de éste. ​
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos​


 
¡Qué burrada!. Es como para hacerle juicio por mala praxis a María

¿Y cuándo un tipo aprende un mismo idioma del padre y de la madre?
¿Y los que aprendieron de la abuela que ponen en el currículum?

Lengua materna=castellano
Lengua paterna= ninguna (el viejo era mudo) 
Lengua abuelarna=italiano
Lengua niñerica=guaraní (la niñera era paraguaya)
Lengua vecinica=gallego (la vecina era de la Coruña)

¿Cómo se dice "abuelarna"?
Atávica es lo más cercano que se me ocurre para decir "abuelarna".


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> He hecho prácticas en España en el departamento de RR.HH. de una empresa muy conocida, mis sugerencias son a partir de lo que ahí pude apreciar que se busca, se aprecia y se rechaza en un CV, tanto en forma como en fondo.
> 
> Jamás he visto eso de _lengua propia_ en un CV. Por más que sea un concepto lingüístico perfecto, no olvidemos el contexto, el destinatario del texto, alguien a quien convencer de tus habilidades, y facilitarle que encuentre a la primera la información que buscas; si no lo consigues te tira el CV a la papelera.
> 
> Por todo esto no veo adecuado usar términos que no son de uso común en ese contexto y sector, por muy justificados que estén etimológicamente, cuando hay fórmulas claramente implantadas y que no son en absoluto incorrectas. Y tampoco suele ser bienvenido usar formatos poco prácticos: Lo importante son los idiomas, claramente indicados en su correspondiente apartado, por eso han de ser lo primero en mostrarse, no lo último en una línea, y por supuesto acompañados por el nivel correspondiente.


 
Hola:

Coincido con Södertjej en que los documentos han de escribirse para que los entienda el que los va a leer, (o al menos debería ser así, pero bueno) y más aún un CV. 

Creo que lo mejor es dejar "bilingüe: castellano/catalán", ya que al que reciba el CV no debería de importarle si lo has aprendido de tu madre o de tu padre o de tu prima la de Cuenca. A lo mejor luego sale en la entrevista, si tienes suerte y te llaman, que ojalá sea así, y le cuentas lo que te parezca, pero lo de "lengua paterna" no lo termino de ver, pero supongo que lo entenderán.

Esa es mi humilde opinión claro está.

Ant


----------



## Aserolf

Y qué tal:

Lengua materna: *2 = Castellano y Catalán*

Sds;o)


----------



## romarsan

Aserolf said:


> Y qué tal:
> 
> Lengua materna: *2 = Castellano y Catalán*
> 
> Sds;o)




A mi también me parece mucho más natural y directo "lengua materna" y la forma como tú lo has escrito, se acerca a los criterios expuestos por *Södertjej* sobre la claridad y la información lo más completa y escueta posible en un CV.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Södertjej said:


> Jamás he visto eso de _lengua propia_ en un CV. Por más que sea un concepto lingüístico perfecto, no olvidemos el contexto, el destinatario del texto, alguien *a quien convencer de tus habilidades, y facilitarle que encuentre a la primera la información que busca*; si no lo consigues te tira el CV a la papelera.



Para eso es para lo que yo digo:

Español (lengua materna)
Catalán (lengua paterna)

Es posible que el destino del C.V. de Claudia sea la propia Cataluña, donde todos los nativos son bilingües, pero sin el mismo nivel de competencia en una y otra lengua. Quizás Claudia tampoco sea bilingüe del todo, pero es lo que quiere transmitir en su C.V al decir eso.

Yo este año conocí a un catalán que al principio parecía un poco seco, pero lo que pasaba es que ¡le costaba muchísimo hablar español! Era de un pueblo de Tarragona.

A lo mejor Claudia ni siquiera habla las dos lenguas perfectamente, pero ella quiere vender eso en su C.V., y quizás hasta es verdad que es totalmente nativa en los dos.


----------



## turi

Aserolf said:


> Y qué tal:
> 
> Lengua materna: *2 = Castellano y Catalán*
> 
> Sds;o)



Y por que no simplemente "Lenguas/Idiomas, 2, castellano y catalán. 

Así se elimina todo el trajín.

Coincido en que al que lo lee le importa un rábano siempre y cuando las hables correctamente.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Jellby

Resumiendo, "lengua materna" tiene un significado que va más allá de la simple relación con la madre, mientras que "lengua paterna" sólo significa la lengua del padre (como "abuela paterna" o "domicilio paterno"). Uno además ni siquiera tiene por qué conocer la lengua paterna (o la lengua materna, si tomamos su significado más literal), ya que el padre puede no hablar su idioma en casa, o incluso no tener relación con el hijo.


----------



## Jellby

Ynez said:


> Español (lengua materna)
> Catalán (lengua paterna)



A nadie le importa (en un currículum) si quien mejor habla catalán es su padre o su madre. Yo lo dejaría en "Español y catalán (lenguas maternas)", por ejemplo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Idiomas:  Castellano y catalán (los hablo, leo y escribo correctamente)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calambur said:


> También dice:
> *Lengua materna.* La de un país, respecto de los naturales de él. / La que una persona ha aprendido de su madre, por ser la propia de ésta.
> 
> Según lo que he subrayado, las lenguas maternas de los catalanes serían el castellano y el catalán; y por supuesto en España hay otros casos de dobles lenguas oficiales, que todos conocen.
> 
> Acepto correcciones de mi concepto.



No las tendrás por mi parte. Estoy por completo de acuerdo.


----------



## romarsan

turissa said:


> Y por que no simplemente "Lenguas/Idiomas, 2, castellano y catalán.
> 
> Así se elimina todo el trajín.
> 
> Coincido en que al que lo lee le importa un rábano siempre y cuando las hables correctamente.
> 
> Saludos, t.



De acuerdo, lo que importa es dejar claro que se hablan las dos lenguas como "un nativo", que es lo que cuenta en un CV.


----------



## Ynez

Jellby said:


> A nadie le importa (en un currículum) si quien mejor habla catalán es su padre o su madre. Yo lo dejaría en "Español y catalán (lenguas maternas)", por ejemplo.



Creo que no comprendéis la importancia de hablar un idioma en casa, ni que eso de "lenguas maternas", "bilingüe" lo podría decir cualquiera en Cataluña (aunque no fuera verdad del todo). Claudia puede venderse con un dato extra.



			
				turissa said:
			
		

> Coincido en que al que lo lee le importa un rábano siempre y cuando las hables correctamente.



Pero mientras no te hagan una prueba de competencia lingüística, va por delante que has aprendido ambos idiomas en casa. Tú quizás no puedas aportar un dato así, pero dirías lo que sea que haga pensar que hablas mejor que nadie, ¿no? 

Y que conste que yo todo esto lo digo porque pienso que Claudia quiere vender eso en su C.V., porque si no es así, que diga cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *Sodertjej* dijo: Lo importante son los idiomas, claramente indicados en su correspondiente apartado, por eso han de ser lo primero en mostrarse, no lo último en una línea, y por supuesto acompañados por el nivel correspondiente.


De acuerdo. El que la lengua sea materna o no, no indica el nivel de dominio de la misma*. Yo, que trabajé mucho tiempo en multinacionales, sé que lo que importa es ese dominio, y no dónde ni cuándo ni de quién la persona aprendió el idioma.

*Como muestra tenemos a muchos participantes en foros de idiomas que no saben expresarse en su 'lengua materna'.


----------



## turi

ManPaisa said:


> De acuerdo. El que la lengua sea materna o no, no indica el nivel de dominio de la misma*. Yo, que trabajé mucho tiempo en multinacionales, sé que lo que importa es ese dominio, y no dónde ni cuándo ni de quién la persona aprendió el idioma.
> 
> *Como muestra tenemos a muchos participantes en foros de idiomas que no saben expresarse en su 'lengua materna'.



Ahí es donde voy yo. No podría estar más de acuerdo. Lo digo también por mi experiencia. Lo que interesa es lo que vende a la persona, en este caso los idiomas que domina a la perfección, que es de lo que se trata, no de dónde le viene el idioma o si lo hablaba el loro del bar de al lado.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> De acuerdo. El que la lengua sea materna o no, no indica el nivel de dominio de la misma*. Yo, que trabajé mucho tiempo en multinacionales, sé que lo que importa es ese dominio, y no dónde ni cuándo ni de quién la persona aprendió el idioma.
> 
> *Como muestra tenemos a muchos participantes en foros de idiomas que no saben expresarse en su 'lengua materna'.


 
Coincido contigo, amigo… uno ve cada cosa... 
Pero en un CV el hecho de llamar “Lengua materna” a tu/tus lenguas de origen se pone para destacar que es/son los idiomas que mejor dominas. Los aprendidos con posterioridad se pueden llamar segunda o tercera lengua, en orden de importancia o de dominio de las mismas.
Y no es un término que se use sólo en español.
Si de experiencias personales se trata, yo trabajo actualmente en una multinacional que tiene un formato preestablecido para los CV’s, y en el párrafo referido a los lenguajes, está claramente especificado “Mother tongue”
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lengua materna no es la lengua de la madre, ni aprendida de la madre.
Si así fuera, los niños huérfanos desde la primera infancia no tendrían lengua materna. 
Si damos por buena esa interpretación biológica-literal, la lengua oficial sería la hablada por los oficiales del ejército. Y lengua muerta la de los difuntos. Y lengua propia la que pertenece al que la habla a título de propiedad. 
Atengámonos a lo que dice el DRAE y con él otros diccionarios: lengua materna es la general y comúnmente hablada por los naturales de un país. Si en ese país se habla más de una lengua, pues sus naturales pueden tener más de una lengua materna. De forma análoga, si una persona vive indistintamente en dos países, puede tener dos lenguas maternas; es el caso de unos sobrinos que pasan buena parte del año en Alemania y el resto en España, puede tener dos lenguas maternas, pero como por razón de estudios cada vez vienen menos por aquí, están perdiendo el hábito de hablar español y entre ellos hablan en alemán, lengua materna de su padre. ¿Alguien sugiere que se están quedando sin lengua materna?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

turissa said:


> Lo que interesa es lo que vende a la persona, en este caso los idiomas que domina a la perfección, que es de lo que se trata, no de dónde le viene el idioma o si lo hablaba el loro del bar de al lado.



Pues la propuesta de Södertjej, bilingüe español/catalán, es perfecta.

Si es verdad o no, ya se encargarán de comprobarlo. Pero ya ha indicado que domina los dos lo más escuetamente posible.


----------



## Södertjej

Ynez said:


> Para eso es para lo que yo digo:
> 
> Español (lengua materna)
> Catalán (lengua paterna)


Ya entramos en temas de formato e idoneidad de cómo se presenta la información. Este formato tiene la pega de usar dos líneas (siempre mejor una) y lo de paterno creo que ha quedado claro que no aporta un matiz de dominio que se considere un baremo establecido por su mero nombre.



Ynez said:


> Quizás Claudia tampoco sea *bilingüe* del todo, pero es lo que quiere transmitir en su C.V al decir eso...
> A lo mejor Claudia ni siquiera habla las dos lenguas perfectamente, pero ella quiere vender eso en su C.V., y quizás hasta es verdad que es totalmente *nativa* en los dos.


Pues eso, bilingüe o nativa, una sola palabra.




turissa said:


> Y por que no simplemente "Lenguas/Idiomas, 2, castellano y catalán.


No tiene sentido indicar el número de idiomas que se hablan, quien lee el CV sabe contar. Lenguas o Idiomas sería el título del apartado. El nombre de un idioma sin un dato sobre el nivel es un dato incompleto, no hay por qué asumir que es nivel de lengua materna, máxime si además del catalán y el castellano hay más idiomas. Ponerlo de esta manera que sugieres, sin información del nivel de dominio se puede interpretar como una torpeza a la hora de expresar su nivel de idiomas.




ManPaisa said:


> Idiomas: Castellano y catalán (los hablo, leo y escribo correctamente)


Larguísimo y poco claro. Los CVs en estilo narrado en este país son cosa del pasado. Se usa la descripción para funciones desarrolladas, objetivos y logros profesionales... no para definir el nivel de idiomas, por el principio de concisión y claridad ya mencionado. Además uno puede leer hablar y escribir un idioma correctamente y no por eso usarlos como un nativo. Correctamente aquí no se interpreta como sinónimo de nativo. Y normalmente los que más diferenciación hacen entre niveles de hablado, leído y escrito son los que peor nivel tienen y suelen entrar en matizaciones para disimular.




Ynez said:


> Creo que no comprendéis la importancia de hablar un idioma en casa


Creo que todos comprendemos eso. Y también el hecho de que hablar un idioma en casa no garantiza que se escriba con perfección, ni que todos los padres (paternos o maternos) tengan un nivel cultural lo suficientemente alto como para transmitir a sus hijos un dominio del idioma y no sólo un registro bajo, como han mencionado otros foreros. Pero si decimos "lengua materna" o "nativo" o cualquiera de esos términos que se usande manera estándar para decir que es "nuestro idioma", al menos nos hacemos entender usando una convención que facilita al técnico de RR.HH saber en un segundo el dato en cuestión, sin tener ni que rebuscar más información ni tener que tragarse datos que le hacen perder tiempo. 

Que todo el mundo no habla igual de bien su idioma materno es harina de otro costal y eso se da por hecho. El nivel de formación (otro apartado del CV) da en principio una referencia básica sobre el nivel cultural del candidato. Si los idiomas van a ser relevantes para el puesto ya caerá una prueba de nivel y ahí queda todo claro. Pero antes hay que conseguir llegar a la entrevista y eso se hace con un CV.

Se percibe que cuantas más matizaciones innecesarias, es como un intento de "poner bonito" algo que no es perfecto el todo. Los términos al uso en este asunto no son ningún secreto: Dominio, lengua materna, bilingüe, nivel alto/medio/bajo, nociones básicas, etc. Y de nuevo me refiero que hablo del entorno profesional en España, no sé en América.

Cada uno es muy libre de poner las cosas como quiera. Yo sólo quiero recordar que quien hace las primeras cribas de CVs elige los que aportan los datos a la primera, con coherencia, concisión y claridad en forma y fondo.


----------



## Claudia BCN

Gracias a todos, me habeis ayudado muchísimo!!!
Un comentario sobre lo que dice Vampiro:


> Para algunos lingüistas es la lengua que se aprende antes de los doce años, porque después las habilidades cambian, y todo lenguaje aprendido después de esa edad debe considerarse como segunda lengua.


Según esto, en mi caso tendría 4 lenguas maternas contando con la que hablaba en el país en que crecí y la del colegio extranjero al que fui. Pero no considero que sea el mismo nivel a pesar de haberlas aprendido antes de los 12. Creo que son lenguas a nivel nativo, pero no maternas.
Aunque bueno, creo que con este foro ya hemos demostrado todos que va según cada caso....
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Vampiro

Claudia BCN said:


> Según esto, en mi caso tendría 4 lenguas maternas contando con la que hablaba en el país en que crecí y la del colegio extranjero al que fui. Pero no considero que sea el mismo nivel a pesar de haberlas aprendido antes de los 12. Creo que son lenguas a nivel nativo, pero no maternas.
> Aunque bueno, creo que con este foro ya hemos demostrado todos que va según cada caso....
> Gracias de nuevo!


No sólo es cuestión de edad, ni creo que los doce años sea un parámetro tan exacto.
Tu lengua, para ser considerada “materna”, debe cumplir además una serie de requisitos, como dominio de la misma, ser la lengua en la que piensas o te expresas en tus momentos más íntimos o personales, etc etc etc…
Pero todo eso es materia que no creo que tenga mucha importancia en el momento de redactar un currículum.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ynez

Pues, por lo que cuentas, Claudia, yo pondría:

Idiomas

Español como lengua materna (nivel nativo)
Catalán como lengua paterna (nivel nativo)
Hindi (nivel nativo)
Sueco (nivel nativo)
Inglés (nivel avanzado)




Yo creo que hoy en día, en Cataluña, si alguien se considera totalmente nativo tanto en español como en catalán, debe especificarlo de forma especial, para diferenciarse del resto. Además en este caso es el español la lengua materna, que es algo que caracteriza aún más.


Y, bueno, vuelvo a participar para que sigan los demás dando caña, que de otro modo se acaba la conversación.  A lo mejor todavía puedes sacar más ideas, Claudia.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vampiro said:


> Tu lengua, para ser considerada “materna”, debe cumplir además una serie de requisitos, como dominio de la misma, ser la lengua en la que piensas o te expresas en tus momentos más íntimos o personales, etc etc etc…


Hola.

Para añadirle un detalle a esto: la lengua materna materna es aquella en la que te sale el _jueputa_ cuando casi te arrolla un camión. 

Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Hola.
> 
> Para añadirle un detalle a esto: la lengua materna materna es aquella en la que te sale el _jueputa_ cuando casi te arrolla un camión.
> 
> Saludos.



Muy cierto, aunque aún ando dándole vueltas a como redactarlo para acoplarlo a un CV


----------



## chics

Hola.

En Cataluña (y no creo que en Baleares, Galicia, etc. sea muy distinto) haría reir un currículum en el que ponga "castellano y catalán (bilingüe)". 

Es cierto según la deficinión del diccionario pero no se adapta al contexto social de donde vivimos, donde dominar dos lenguas es lo normal. 

La mayoría de gente pone "castellano: lengua materna" y "catalán:lengua materna" o, si no es su lengua materna pero lo hablan tan bien como si lo fuera, "catalán: bilingüe". Con niveles más bajos de catalán, como en los demás idiomas, se indica el nivel: nociones, elevado, medio, nivel C, lo que sea.

Lo que no interesa a nadie es saber si el castellano te lo ha enseñado tu mámá o tu papá. Tampoco usamos eso de nivel "nativo" por aquí... un profesor de idiomas _nativo_ es uno que enseña su lengua materna.


----------



## Rintoul

Calambur said:


> También dice:
> *Lengua materna.* La de un país, respecto de los naturales de él. / La que una persona ha aprendido de su madre, por ser la propia de ésta.
> 
> Según lo que he subrayado, las lenguas maternas de los catalanes serían el castellano y el catalán; y por supuesto en España hay otros casos de dobles lenguas oficiales, que todos conocen.
> 
> Acepto correcciones de mi concepto.


 
En mi opinión lo correcto sería decir que las lenguas maternas de los catalanes son principalmente el castellano *o* el catalán (si nos olvidamos del tagalo, del amazigh y de un montón de idiomas importados más).

Sin duda hay un grupo de personas que por circunstancias familiares viven subjetivamente los dos idiomas oficiales al mismo nivel, como es el caso de la amiga que ha abierto el post. 

Sin embargo muchos otros, pese a que podamos hablar y escribir con gran soltura la otra lengua oficial (ya sea el catalán o el castellano), no la interiorizamos como lengua nuestra. 

Por ejemplo yo domino el castellano, hablo bien el inglés, mal el francés y peor el alemán. Pues bien, todas estas lenguas, con los matices que queráis, son mis "otros" idiomas. Jamás pensaría de mí mismo que soy bilingue catalán-castellano.


----------



## tamakun

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Hola.
> 
> Para añadirle un detalle a esto: la lengua materna materna es aquella en la que te sale el _jueputa_ cuando casi te arrolla un camión.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Giorgio: Me trajiste a la memoria unos episodios de una serie soviètica de espionaje en tiempos de la II Guerra Mundial. Habìa una espìa soviètica que trabajaba en no se què. pero que la Gestapo sospechaba de ella aunque no podìan desenmascararla, habìa un detalle, y era que estaba pròxima a dar a luz y el jefe de la Gestapo dijo que cuando ella pariera su primer grito iba a ser en su idioma materno.   Este episodio està muy de acuerdo de si te coje un camiòn vas a gritarle en tu idioma materno jueputa... jaja


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> En Cataluña (y no creo que en Baleares, Galicia, etc. sea muy distinto) haría reir un currículum en el que ponga "castellano y catalán (bilingüe)".



Pues no debería. No creo que todos los currículums presentados en Cataluña sean de personas criadas en Cataluña, ni que todas las personas con nombre catalán sean bilingües, ni que todas las personas nacidas en el extranjero hablen otro idioma... No se puede dar por sentado cuál es el idioma o los idiomas maternos de una persona sobre el papel, ¿no?

Una cosa es que si un amigo me pregunta qué idiomas hablo se ría si le digo que el español, porque él ya sabe que yo hablo español y no es eso lo que me pregunta. Otra cosa distinta es que yo en mi currículum ponga que hablo español porque es mi lengua materna, y si tuviera varias las pondría todas.


----------



## Namarne

Creo que *chics *sólo quería dar a entender que la palabra *bilingüe *puede sonar pretenciosa para calificar algo que hoy por hoy es casi la norma. 
Está claro que a veces resulta de lo más difícil explicar en forma tan esquemática una cosa que en realidad es simple. 
*Lengua materna: castellano y catalán. *
Después de tan intenso e interesante debate, yo casi me inclinaría por algo así. (Hablando del caso concreto de Cataluña).


----------



## Södertjej

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> En Cataluña (y no creo que en Baleares, Galicia, etc. sea muy distinto) haría reir un currículum en el que ponga "castellano y catalán (bilingüe)".


Interesante aporte. Supongo que castellano e inglés bilingüe sí es aceptable, pero no con catalán, por lo que dices. Esto demuestra la necesidad de adaptarse a los usos propios de la zona.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

> Originally Posted by *chics*
> En Cataluña (y no creo que en Baleares, Galicia, etc. sea muy distinto) haría reir un currículum en el que ponga "castellano y catalán (bilingüe)".



En Galicia, al menos, no.  Significaría que dominas los dos, tanto a nivel hablado como escrito, y lo normal es que siempre prevalezca uno sobre el otro. 

En el currículum de mi ahijada, lo que dice es bilingüe gallego/inglés. Naturalmente que habla español, y lo entiende: pero al haber sido educada única y exclusivamente en gallego no domina el español escrito en absoluto. Podría, desde luego, mentir: pero la impostura se detectaría en cuanto la hiciesen redactar un párrafo cualquiera en español.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues es raro que alguien que haya estudiado en el sistema escolar gallego no domine el español. Aquí predomina el bilingüismo (más o menos diglósico) y hay que buscar con lupa, en lugares muy aislados y entre gente de avanzada edad monolingües en gallego, lo cual es lógico si pensamos que cine, radio, televisión, periódicos, libros, canciones, moda, ordenadores, consolas de juegos, etc. están casi al 100% en español.


----------



## miguel64086

No les parece cómico que, siendo de Chile, aca tenemos:
La Madre Patria: Españá.
El Padre de la Patria: Bernardo O'Higgins.

Yo creo que siendo bilingüe, deberías poner como lo hacen los gringos:
Siendo que el CV está en Español, bajo la categoría de idiomas:
Catalán:  hablante nativo.


----------



## ManPaisa

> No les parece cómico que, siendo de Chile, aca tenemos:
> La Madre Patria: Españá.
> El Padre de la Patria: Bernardo O'Higgins


Bueno, los dos siguen siendo lo que siempre fueron, a pesar del divorcio.


----------

